# Castiels HTPC Case Mod



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello. I was really thinking of doing a mod, and I finally got up and started to brain storm what I was going to do. I had a old IBM P3 computer laying around and decided to use it. 

This will be my Log of what I do, hope you enjoy!

*This is my first mod, and I am taking as much help and opinions as you would like to give.*

*The Parts inside are not the parts I will be using.*

*The Case*






*I was planning on painting this black, and making a hole in the front so I can install a fan for airflow. Now I am going to sand down and remove all the lettering and all the extra stuff, so it is just blank.*





*Here is the cover. ON the side I was thinking about installing a window or a couple fans.*

*Here is the inside.*

















*The back.*




*On the back I was planning on adding a couple small fans. Ive been thinking about adding liquid cooling, but I'm not for sure yet.*


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks like it will be an interesting project.  Looking forward to it.

/subscribed


----------



## btarunr (Jan 10, 2009)

Do not quote spam, just report(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) anything you suspect as spam.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

Wth is going on?


----------

